# 67 Impala R/C rework



## xxcampuzanoxx (Oct 8, 2014)

*RadioShack R/C Impala rebuild & past lowrider model builds*

So after many years of storage I opened up some boxes with all my old 1/24-1/25 scale models and my 67' Impala Lowrider from RadioShack. I had always had dreams to rebuild it as kid but got pushed aside, luckily kept it though. After browsing online here and of course Jevries archived website info I found some inspiration. I will be modding the rear setup, wheels/tires, new paint, and possibly front suspension of this project hopefully in timely fashion.. I will do my best to document with pics as i go 




On to first pics, the boring part. TEAR DOWN. 















6 Screws and springs held lower assembly together








Removal of swing Arm control..








Pulled front wheels/tires from sway assembly and the rears just unscrew, started carefully cutting glue to pull rims.








And the disassembly of front rims, pressed in plastic housing with the pin shown below. Will adapt to new wheels.








And a quick reference as to where the lower body tray meets rear rim/tire at full lift. Will reference later after moding lift









And these are the new wheels, Chrome wires from Pegasus.. Ordered a set of gold ones too, still on the fence which route I will go depending on paint scheme I do.


----------



## xxcampuzanoxx (Oct 8, 2014)

Made some more progress on the rear setup, shaved down rear lift mount and made new lift point


----------



## xxcampuzanoxx (Oct 8, 2014)

Also started going through the model cars from box which i'd like to redo.. All these models were built about 14yrs ago so are dusty or unfinished, and back when i was building hoppers/dancers my skill set was limited so most don't have interiors haha...


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## chevy rydn in $TL (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey good luck on youe build i customize my old radio shack lowriders to i also build 1\64th scale hot wheels size lowriders etc ill post pics of some of my othe builds to


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL (Jun 2, 2009)

My 1\24 scale. Caddy


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## xxcampuzanoxx (Oct 8, 2014)

chevy rydn in $TL said:


> Hey good luck on youe build i customize my old radio shack lowriders to i also build 1\64th scale hot wheels size lowriders etc ill post pics of some of my othe builds to


Thanks, hopping to have some more down soon so i can paint it and get back together.. From that pic it looks like you have a few of the R/C's, how many?


----------



## Coyote79 (Sep 7, 2012)

I dont have no rc lowrider hopper but i do have an old lindberg hopper that i would love to restore, so i know where you are coming from, about having and old model that you had since you where a kid, i will be watching your project grow


----------



## xxcampuzanoxx (Oct 8, 2014)

Yeah I have a couple lindberg hopper that im going to redo too. I'll keep an eye out for yours if you post some stuff


----------



## xxcampuzanoxx (Oct 8, 2014)

Got the new lift assembly complete, couple more adjustments and will be final. Also playing with a few front hop options but will have to be in the second phase 









Compare this pick to original lift in first post and is greater..









Ideally I would like it to sit on ground but still working out some kinks, just a mock up to show rim/tire combo. Im working on vinyl transfer for whitewalls.


----------



## xxcampuzanoxx (Oct 8, 2014)

Got the rear dialed in and finished, now starting to work on rear clearance issues for rim/tire setup. Then will start the Whitewalls for tires.


----------



## xxcampuzanoxx (Oct 8, 2014)

So after plain with setup and fitment I decided to order new wheel/tire setup, the 1/10 scale wires are just too big.. Decided to go with 1/18 scale HoppinHydros brand with whitewalls.. should be on by next week.


----------



## Coyote79 (Sep 7, 2012)

You should check out Jevries rc mad man i tell you, check him out on youtube or pm him if you need some tips, on here* but your ride feeling better tho from being sick for like 15 years lol


----------



## xxcampuzanoxx (Oct 8, 2014)

Coyote79 said:


> You should check out Jevries rc mad man i tell you, check him out on youtube or pm him if you need some tips, on here* but your ride feeling better tho from being sick for like 15 years lol


Yeah i've seen all his work online and here, thats where i got ideas and did the rear link modifications.. And yeah ride def better then before, glad i kept it in box all that time as it will make less body work once comes time to pull out the paint gun!


----------



## Josh James (Nov 3, 2014)

Looks awesome man. I agree with going with the 1/18 scale rims. Where'd you find the 1/10 scale wires at? I've been looking for a set for the 1/12 scale 57 Chevy model I'm working on.


----------



## xxcampuzanoxx (Oct 8, 2014)

Josh James said:


> Looks awesome man. I agree with going with the 1/18 scale rims. Where'd you find the 1/10 scale wires at? I've been looking for a set for the 1/12 scale 57 Chevy model I'm working on.


Thanks man, hoping to get new wheels in tray or tomorrow.. I found the 1/10 scale wheels on hobbylinc.com, 57 chevy is sweet body! def gotta post a thread with the work on that too


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL (Jun 2, 2009)

xxcampuzanoxx said:


> Thanks, hopping to have some more down soon so i can paint it and get back together.. From that pic it looks like you have a few of the R/C's, how many?


I have 3-58Impalas
2-67
2-64
An the 74 Cadillac Snoop DeVille an 1\10scale radio controled Lowriders an i build 1-64_1-43_1-24 scale lowriders an donks stocks etc


----------



## xxcampuzanoxx (Oct 8, 2014)

The 1/18th scale HoppinHydros wheels came in and went straight into modifying for new wheel/tire combo, ditched the previous setup completely....


Heres the new tires, wheels, and PVC im using for custom deep dish wires with skinny tires. Keep in mind the white PVC will of course be chromed or painted to match final body color, then do white wall...


----------



## xxcampuzanoxx (Oct 8, 2014)

And I finally got the rear finished and working with new wheel setup, now to tackle the front. Still have to finish fabing the front lift slider and figure out which receiver i will be going with for controls


----------



## xxcampuzanoxx (Oct 8, 2014)

Finally got around to cutting into front half of car, will be a similar setup to Jevries "Beswitched 67" Still working on some other ides too..


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good to see that the pics I have send youy helps you out! Good luck!



xxcampuzanoxx said:


> Finally got around to cutting into front half of car, will be a similar setup to Jevries "Beswitched 67" Still working on some other ides too..
> 
> View attachment 1474178
> 
> ...


----------



## xxcampuzanoxx (Oct 8, 2014)

jevries said:


> Good to see that the pics I have send youy helps you out! Good luck!


Absolutely helped! not to mention all your other builds and forum info helped.. Hope to be finishing up soon then will loads some vids online. thanks again


----------



## xxcampuzanoxx (Oct 8, 2014)

Made some more head way to the front suspension thanks to Jevries!


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

lookin good, i had this same rc back in the day and the 58 from radio shack. wish i still had them to do some stuff like this


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

nice set up. Where are those tires from ? Thanks


----------



## xxcampuzanoxx (Oct 8, 2014)

ShowRodFreak said:


> nice set up. Where are those tires from ? Thanks


Thanks guys!

And these tires are just some random brand of R/C Airplane Tires that had the right measurements, I did have to cut into them for proper stretch.


----------



## Johnnychingas100% (May 3, 2018)

What ever happened to this project. Was it ever finished?


----------

